# Dove - bored with food?



## lchandra79 (May 17, 2009)

Hi,

For the past few days, my pet dove doesn't seem to be eating as much. She's still eating, but her poop in the morning are generally greener, and she doesn't want to eat in her cage much. She like to eat outside. However, even that seems to be less than before. She's about 3 months old now, she is hand raised. Her regular food include Harrison Bird food, and canary/dove mix. She seems to be drinking more than before. Does she eat less because she passed the weaning age? or because it's summer? Could it be that she needs more variety of food? or is she too stressed to be left in the cage. She likes it more outside in our apartment. But it's hard to leave her outside while we're sleeping. She just like to sit on us. There's chance that we might hurt her when we sleep.

Any help would be appreciated

- Levy


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Give her charcoal mineral grit in the separate dish and ACV in the water. May be some intestine disorder, this should improve poops and appetite! Keep on checking her!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

If she's eating less and drinking more, with abnormal droppings, that sounds like a sign of canker. Drinking more also comes with any bird with diarrhea usually, because the diarrhea of course dehydrates the body much more quickly. Since she's inside, the heat of the summer shouldn't effect her enough to make her drink more than normal and/or eat less naturally. Green or mushy droppings in the morning can be a sign of nothing more than a bad night's sleep (like being stressed because of not liking the cage). Has she lost any weight? If she's losing weight, then you know there's a problem. I agree with plamenh, it will help her digestive tract.


----------



## lchandra79 (May 17, 2009)

She doesn't have diarrhea for sure. Is charcoal mineral grit different than the regular grit? what is ACV and where can I get that?

Thank you


----------



## lchandra79 (May 17, 2009)

ah, apple cider vinegar. ok I can get those. should I add honey to her water? would that be good? She's my only feral rescue baby. Her sibling didn't make it pass the 2nd week, but she did. so I didn't have any equipment to weigh her yet, but it might be a worthy investment.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

You should be able to find activated charcoal bits for pet birds, at the pet store if you have one near you. The grit bag should have the ingredients listed. I know our red grit has charcoal pieces in it, but not all grit does.
Adding a bit of honey to the water would be fine. A teaspoon of honey and a tablespoon of vinegar per gallon.


Also, about the weight, usually you can tell if a bird has lost weight by just feeling their keel bone. If it's sticking out more than usual, they've lost some weight. If not, you should be able to feel plenty of meat around that bone.


----------



## lchandra79 (May 17, 2009)

Thank you for your advice. the grit and/or acv definitely help. after about 2 days on that, she start producing healthier droppings


----------

